# i found the female equivalent of looksmax.me



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 1, 2020)

this is really funny
they have their own rating system something about B3 / C2 lmao it sounds foid tier ngl

will share screens soon, im infiltrating rn


----------



## alriodai (Dec 1, 2020)

fag112 said:


> this is really funny
> they have their own rating system something about B3 / C2 lmao it sounds foid tier ngl


they also fucking copy the lingo and slang of here fucking dicksuckers


----------



## magnificentcel (Dec 1, 2020)

I’m guessing vindicta? We all know about vindicta by know


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Dec 1, 2020)

vindicta or that other forum i forgt about


----------



## Dutcher (Dec 1, 2020)

Are you going to link or keep being a fag


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 1, 2020)

beauty consulting forum jfl


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 1, 2020)

Dutcher said:


> Are you going to link or keep being a fag


its on discord private server some girl invited me lmao


----------



## Dutcher (Dec 1, 2020)

fag112 said:


> beauty consulting forum jfl


I talked to the owner they are pretty black pilled


----------



## Dutcher (Dec 1, 2020)

fag112 said:


> its on discord private server some girl invited me lmao


So start posting pics from there


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Dec 1, 2020)

Link it


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 1, 2020)

fag112 said:


> beauty consulting forum jfl


funny how it sounds normal for girls to """worship" on girls and not the opposite 








Who is the most beautiful person you know?


And no, I'm not asking you to list reasons why your mom's the best even though I'm sure she's a great lady. :D But who is the most beautiful person...




mybeautyconsultant.net





tbh they nt even in they way of writing, girls can't be non nt, it's over for us


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 1, 2020)

they rated me and some girl is simping ngl


----------



## Dutcher (Dec 1, 2020)

streege said:


> funny how it sounds normal for girls to """worship" on girls and not the opposite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jfl girls are retarded creatures imagine taking examples from them


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 1, 2020)

damn there are some good looking foids in there


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 1, 2020)

fag112 said:


> its on discord private server some girl invited me lmao


they know u boy? can get laid easy asf


----------



## Dutcher (Dec 1, 2020)

fag112 said:


> they rated me and some girl is simping ngl


Based but she is probably uggo


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 1, 2020)

streege said:


> they know u boy? can get laid easy asf


LMAO some girl is from my country: netherlands


----------



## Dutcher (Dec 1, 2020)

fag112 said:


> damn there are some good looking foids in there


I will fucking rape you unless you start posting some shit


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Dec 1, 2020)

fag112 said:


> they rated me and some girl is simping ngl


send me your pics chad asap


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 1, 2020)

they are hating on white girls jfl its probably coping shaniqas in there ngl


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 1, 2020)

fag112 said:


> LMAO some girl is from my country: netherlands


you gotta help the forum son, we need lays


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 1, 2020)

fag112 said:


> they are hating on white girls jfl its probably coping shaniqas in there ngl


jfl the opposite here w self hating ethnics


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Dec 1, 2020)

fag112 said:


> they are hating on white girls jfl its probably coping shaniqas in there ngl


POST PICS OF THE CONVOS HOMIE


----------



## Dutcher (Dec 1, 2020)

OP you have 5 minutes to post discord leaks


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 1, 2020)

fag112 said:


> they rated me and some girl is simping ngl


you a boy ?


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 1, 2020)

fuck widescreen cant see the ss


----------



## oatmeal (Dec 1, 2020)

fag112 said:


> View attachment 841327


mirin tbh


----------



## Dutcher (Dec 1, 2020)

NOW POST SOME GIRLS PICS


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 1, 2020)

SHUT THE FUCK UP


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 1, 2020)

fag112 said:


> View attachment 841327


dog shit quality tbh


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 1, 2020)

fag112 said:


> View attachment 841332


simping for u? have u ever show ur face in here?


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 1, 2020)

streege said:


> simping for u? have u ever show ur face in here?


ye


----------



## magnificentcel (Dec 1, 2020)

fag112 said:


> View attachment 841327


Blurrymaxxed


----------



## magnificentcel (Dec 1, 2020)

fag112 said:


> View attachment 841332


That’s the girl simping for you?


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Dec 1, 2020)

fag112 said:


> View attachment 841332


hardest fraud ever seen


----------



## Dutcher (Dec 1, 2020)

fag112 said:


> SHUT THE FUCK UP


----------



## Dutcher (Dec 1, 2020)

fag112 said:


> View attachment 841332


God bless you


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Dec 1, 2020)

fag112 said:


> View attachment 841332


Post the discord


----------



## Dutcher (Dec 1, 2020)

fag112 said:


> View attachment 841332


If you see this random girl, it’s truly over for you.


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Dec 1, 2020)

We should raid their server


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 1, 2020)

Dutcher said:


> Are you going to link or keep being a fag


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Dec 1, 2020)

They dont have to looksmax, they won at life, this is just ego boosting between them


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Dec 1, 2020)

fag112 said:


> its on discord private server some girl invited me lmao


I know what server you're talking about don't get caught ok


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 1, 2020)

nigga i will send soon
im gonna infiltrate first
everyone shut the fuck up and let me infiltrate in peace


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Dec 1, 2020)

Women doing what women are best at, leeching and copying


----------



## Dutcher (Dec 1, 2020)

fag112 said:


> nigga i will send soon
> im gonna infiltrate first
> everyone shut the fuck up and let me infiltrate in peace


Based


----------



## mewcoper (Dec 1, 2020)

it's indeed over


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Dec 1, 2020)

*lets raid it tbh*


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 1, 2020)

cant post discord just now, the admins of the server are paranoid about getting doxxed jfl


----------



## oatmeal (Dec 1, 2020)

fag112 said:


> cant post discord just now, the admins of the server are paranoid about getting doxxed jfl


do they know about this forum


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Dec 1, 2020)

Is this it bhai?


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 1, 2020)

oatmeal said:


> do they know about this forum


idk i can ask


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 1, 2020)

bpdandectasy said:


> Is this it bhai?
> 
> View attachment 841363


gtfo nigga otherwise they will drop me asap. dont tell i leaked lmao


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Dec 1, 2020)

fag112 said:


> gtfo nigga otherwise they will drop me asap. dont tell i leaked lmao



Bhai I literally just looked up "Discord server" on their website search query. I wont say shit, dw.


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Dec 1, 2020)

Cant even get in, I need photo verification jfl


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 1, 2020)

bpdandectasy said:


> Cant even get in, I need photo verification jfl


yeah if ur not hot u will get rejected out of the ratings lmao. this server is just another example of hypergamy imo


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Dec 1, 2020)

fag112 said:


> yeah if ur not hot u will get rejected out of the ratings lmao. this server is just another example of hypergamy imo


Btw can u post ur face? Im curious, or can u link to a thread where u posted it?


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 1, 2020)

lmao they told me to fuck off to looksmax.me because i said light eye color is better lmao. its full with butt hurt ethnic women


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 1, 2020)

bpdandectasy said:


> Btw can u post ur face? Im curious, or can u link to a thread where u posted it?


i send in private because of dox


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Dec 1, 2020)

fag112 said:


> i send in private because of dox


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 1, 2020)

fuck its over


bpdandectasy said:


> View attachment 841372


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Dec 1, 2020)

fag112 said:


> fuck its over


want me to delete it?


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 1, 2020)

bpdandectasy said:


> want me to delete it?


no its fine but dont make them go ER on all males in the server please


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 1, 2020)

nigga they are complaining about some guy spamming sean o pry pics


----------



## Dutcher (Dec 1, 2020)

bpdandectasy said:


> View attachment 841372


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 1, 2020)

some ethnicgirl was telling me im a retard. she says this is ideal jfl


----------



## Dutcher (Dec 1, 2020)

fag112 said:


> View attachment 841375
> some ethnicgirl was telling me im a retard. she says this is ideal jfl


Female cope


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 1, 2020)

d


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 1, 2020)

they are insulting my IQ jfl


----------



## Dutcher (Dec 1, 2020)

fag112 said:


> they are insulting my IQ jfl


The picture is very low resolution


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Dec 1, 2020)

This site doesn’t forbid men from joining, or at least there’s nothing on the rules


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Dec 1, 2020)

Someone tell me how i get in the discord tbh i want to troll


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Dec 1, 2020)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> View attachment 841378
> 
> View attachment 841379



@Taylorswift Will be creaming His pants at this


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Dec 1, 2020)

Bro Im finding out secrets...






A FOID IS HERE


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Dec 1, 2020)

found it lmao


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Dec 1, 2020)

@shyguy19 ur a foid


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Dec 1, 2020)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> View attachment 841378
> 
> View attachment 841379


They aren't wrong.
Highest attractivenes for women = RTT-maxxed men. Men have a more sophisticated taste in general, also in most things in life.

Male ideal of male attractiveness:





What is most attractive to women:


----------



## Dutcher (Dec 1, 2020)

bpdandectasy said:


> Bro Im finding out secrets...
> 
> View attachment 841391
> 
> ...


Theres a foid here? Disgusting


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Dec 1, 2020)

Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities


Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




discord.gg





is this the server ur at


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Dec 1, 2020)

My Beauty Consultant DISCORD GROUP


Hi guys! Recently @glossytears and some of us other members have created an official MBC discord for you all, so you can continue chatting away about...




mybeautyconsultant.net




they kicked me


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Dec 1, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities
> 
> 
> Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.
> ...



Aw shit let the raid begin.


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Dec 1, 2020)

bpdandectasy said:


> Aw shit let the raid begin.


they kicked me did they kick u


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Dec 1, 2020)

bpdandectasy said:


> Aw shit let the raid begin.


found it by searchist through this shyguy nigga posts
def a foid


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Dec 1, 2020)

Damn I got banned


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Dec 1, 2020)

bpdandectasy said:


> Damn I got banned


Same.


----------



## Austrian Oak (Dec 1, 2020)

fag112 said:


> nigga they are complaining about some guy spamming sean o pry pics


tell him spam eriksen pics


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Dec 1, 2020)

Male beauty thread!


I feel there’s not enough discussion / appreciation of male attractiveness around here!! Who are your favourite male celebrities? For me, my top 3...




mybeautyconsultant.net





very interesting thread on their perspective on male models


----------



## Dutcher (Dec 1, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> Male beauty thread!
> 
> 
> I feel there’s not enough discussion / appreciation of male attractiveness around here!! Who are your favourite male celebrities? For me, my top 3...
> ...


Imagine believing foids


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Dec 1, 2020)

Dutcher said:


> Imagine believing foids


true but i think that forum is more genuine than an avg woman


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 1, 2020)

u fucked up jfl they found out and this girl tried to dox me. she thought she got me though LMAO.


----------



## GymcelDoomer (Dec 1, 2020)

streege said:


> funny how it sounds normal for girls to """worship" on girls and not the opposite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Dec 1, 2020)

Ask them to rate vinnie


----------



## itis123 (Dec 1, 2020)

Ethnicshit said:


> Ask them to rate vinnie


update on the foid looksmaxme 2.0 | Looksmax.me - Men's Self-Improvement & Aesthetics


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Dec 1, 2020)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> View attachment 841378
> 
> View attachment 841379


If you go down some women say they think Jordan looks too feminen and sean looks alright.


----------



## Austrian Oak (Dec 1, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> true but i think that forum is more genuine than an avg woman


fuck me they sound nt as fuk in that forum


----------



## rockndogs (Dec 1, 2020)

fag112 said:


> View attachment 841332



    JFL LOOK AT THAT HIGH HAIRLINE  EVEN MY BALLS HAIR MOGS

AND SHE LOOKS LIKE A FUCKING TRANNY


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 1, 2020)

rockndogs said:


> JFL LOOK AT THAT HIGH HAIRLINE  EVEN MY BALLS HAIR MOGS
> 
> AND SHE LOOKS LIKE A FUCKING TRANNY


god damn hot amiright


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Dec 1, 2020)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> View attachment 841378
> 
> View attachment 841379



Based @Taylorswift pilled...


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 1, 2020)

fag112 said:


> this is really funny
> they have their own rating system something about B3 / C2 lmao it sounds foid tier ngl
> 
> will share screens soon, im infiltrating rn


whats the lingo for truecels???


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 2, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> whats the lingo for truecels???


prob the same


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 2, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> whats the lingo for truecels???


if u want to know their secrets lurk on their forum. i asked them about dick btw, noone seemed to care about it all lmao


----------



## Deleted member 1400 (Dec 2, 2020)

Sorry OP but this thread is retarded. All women are looksmaxxers from their early childhood till their last breath.


----------



## Deleted member 9989 (Dec 2, 2020)

Wtf this world


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 2, 2020)

fag112 said:


> if u want to know their secrets lurk on their forum. i asked them about dick btw, noone seemed to care about it all lmao


i just saw the photos you posted last night and they were subhumans, just like me. i dont care bout what they say. if they were hightier beckies maybe id have cared. but subhuman chicks are cunts wherever they go


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 2, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> i just saw the photos you posted last night and they were subhumans, just like me. i dont care bout what they say. if they were hightier beckies maybe id have cared. but subhuman chicks are cunts wherever they go


indeed. the offer nothing to society


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 2, 2020)

fag112 said:


> indeed. the offer nothing to society


tfu on subhuman chicks who think they fog


----------



## Deleted member 8699 (Dec 3, 2020)

fag112 said:


> this is really funny
> they have their own rating system something about B3 / C2 lmao it sounds foid tier ngl
> 
> will share screens soon, im infiltrating rn


nigga b3 c2 those are English certificate levels..... 
silly you


----------



## Pussyslayer (Dec 3, 2020)

@fag112 what they rate you? I got rated as well jfl


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 3, 2020)

Pussyslayer said:


> @fag112 what they rate you? I got rated as well jfl


7-8/10


----------



## Pussyslayer (Dec 3, 2020)

fag112 said:


> 7-8/10


Dang over tbh, I got rated 6.5 and 7


----------



## Pussyslayer (Dec 3, 2020)

fag112 said:


> 7-8/10


Dm Pic bruh


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 3, 2020)

Pussyslayer said:


> Dm Pic bruh


not gonna PM any time soon. just know my average rating was 5.5 psl


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 3, 2020)

Pussyslayer said:


> Dm Pic bruh


i look like my avi


----------



## Pussyslayer (Dec 3, 2020)

fag112 said:


> i look like my avi


Cope, that nigga is 7 psl


----------

